# Master Helio Gracie has passed away



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> Master Helio Gracie has passed away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From:
http://www.graciemag.com/news/144/ARTICLE/13149/2009-01-29.html

The man was definitely a great icon and ambassador of Jiu-Jistu and of honor and integrity. Condolences to the Gracie family.

R.I.P.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Watching Helio talk about his life and childhood was something I could identify with. He wanted to make a martial art that needs no predispositions in order to train it. He was weak, small and often sick young man. And he made an art that didn't require him to be bigger and stronger. And it became the most effective art of self-defense. He gave me hope that I don't need to be big and muscular in order to defend myself. For this I am eternally grateful.

Goodbye Grand Master.

Neka ti je slava i hvala!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

RIP Helio....what a life


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

A legend has passed on RIP, I offer his family my condolences


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Rest in peace, Helio.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a shame to hear, I'm glad he has a bunch of people to carry on his legacy. RIP


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

What was his official rank in GJJ?/


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

NO! Oh my god  This is a sad, sad day. THe man was as close to my hero as you can get.


RIP Helio, RIP :'(


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh, I thought he'd never die. 



R.I.P to a true Legend.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He was the baddest old dude on the planet. He kicked ass when he started wearing diapers to when he started wearing diapers.

RIP Helio, you badass.


----------



## Tarter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bradysupafan said:


> What was his official rank in GJJ?/


He was a 10th Degree Red Belt (at the 9th and 10th degrees of a black belt the belt becomes red) in Gracie Jiu-Jitsu, and a 6th Dan in Judo.

Talk about a life, legacy, and family you can leave earth feeling proud of.

R.I.P.


----------



## ajitator (Feb 5, 2007)

Walker said:


> “I’ve already told my sons that when I die I want there to be a party. No drinking, no debauchery.”


that's not really a party


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Helio is a man who can truly RIP, he has created a legacy that will last forever.

RIP


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

ajitator said:


> that's not really a party


I think it was a typo, it was really no drinking or douchebaggery. 

That means they can have strippers, but they have to be sober. Which kind of sucks, because without the booze, those strippers can be fugly. 


RIP HELIO!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

When I think of Helio, I think of him cracking a smile during the Sakuraba vs Royce 1 fight. You could tell that he respected Saku's skills in that fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Imagine how terrible the guard game would be without Helio? RIP Gracie, your legacy is cemented in the martial arts world


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I didn't think Helio could ever die.

What a sonofabitch that man was. Much respect for him and what he's created.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Always felt Catch Wrestling was better then BJJ. But you cant help but love and admire the guy for what he's done not just for MMA but for grappling. He was a great and proud man.

Very sad day.


----------



## brvheart (Aug 25, 2006)

RIP - to all of us you meant more than you know


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

RIP Helio, and may your family have strength...........


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

R.I.P. Helio, thanks for everything!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Rest in peace, Helio. Your legacy is secure.

I'm glad I'm not your son, though, because I intend to have a drink.


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rest in peace Helio, your legacy will last forever.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

RIP Helio. Wherever you are I'm sure you'll be tapping someone.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Damone said:


> When I think of Helio, I think of him cracking a smile during the Sakuraba vs Royce 1 fight. You could tell that he respected Saku's skills in that fight.


For me I remember near the end of the fight the look of concern he had for Royce. If I remember correctly, he had both hands on the towel gripping it hard. 

RIP Helio and thanks for the memories!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Watching Helio talk about his life and childhood was something I could identify with. He wanted to make a martial art that needs no predispositions in order to train it. He was weak, small and often sick young man. And he made an art that didn't require him to be bigger and stronger. And it became the most effective art of self-defense. He gave me hope that I don't need to be big and muscular in order to defend myself. For this I am eternally grateful.
> 
> Goodbye Grand Master.
> 
> Neka ti je slava i hvala!


I second that!

Helio, you were a true pioneer and everyday on the grappling mats worldwide your legacy continues to live!

R.I.P. Helio Gracie


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

RIP Helio, Someone who had and still has A LOT of respect and 100% deserved it. A true legend in the martial arts world.


----------



## Pepe (Sep 12, 2008)

RIP helio


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

A fantastic gentleman, and a pillar of what we all hold dear.

RIP


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

RIP Old Man. The funny thing is, my coach was just telling us a story about him the other day. He said that Helio would walk around like an old "Yoda-esque" man and was not very mobile but at the snap of a finger he could roll with guys on the ground. It's amazing and I'm happy that his legacy will live on through his teachings and the stories of my instructor. And when I say "Old Man" I do not mean it in a derogatory term, many of his students (sons students) would refer to him simply as "the old man"


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm sure Helio is in heaven Tapping God right now.

HELIO RD 1 VIA FLYING GOGOPLATA!


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

R.i.p.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

RIP Helio Gracie.

I looked to you as a hero.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> Always felt Catch Wrestling was better then BJJ. But you cant help but love and admire the guy for what he's done not just for MMA but for grappling. He was a great and proud man.
> 
> Very sad day.


Helio could submit Farmer burns and frank Gotch on the same night. LOL RIP HELIO!raise01:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

MMA probably wouldnt be here if it wasnt for Helio and his family. Even at 95 he looked like a dude you did not want to **** with. 

Hes a legend and will never be forgotten by any true MMA fans.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Man--- I come back to this----this sucks--- he did how ever live a LOOOONG life, and he gave lots to MMA and the BJJ community my deepest condolences to the family. Legends NEVER die.

O


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

He will go down as one of the most respected martial artists of our time, his BJJ has had a huge influence on the fighting game as we know it today. There aren't many people in the world of martial arts I respect more than Helio.

RIP


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Helio's contributions are beyond measure. RIP


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

He was alright I guess.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, I cant believe I missed this until watchin inside mma last night.

Just started reading blood in the cage and there is quite a piece on him in there.
A pioneer of the sport, and was living proof that ya dont have to look like a beast to be a beast in MMA.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

So long and thanks for all the submissions! raise01:


----------



## TeamNogpwns (Dec 5, 2008)

The art of Gracie Jiu Jitsu changed my life in many ways. Besides getting my body fit, it also sharpened my mind and has made me a much happier person. So with a heavy heart I have to thank the Grandmaster and hope he is smiling as he looks down upon those of us who practice his creation. Rest in peace Master.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I wonder if it had not been for Helio developing jujitsu techniques for ground fighting would MMA have made it mainstream? Im glad that I got to roll for a few years, jitz was the funnest sport I ever did.:thumbsup:


----------

